# Wood chips in horse arena



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I know a place that has Grindings (that is what it sounds like is in the arena) and the horses are quite fine on it. Now i may not do jumping per say but its a nice cushion, and might take impact better than sand. I use grindings in my mare's stall every 6 week, never had an issue and they last longer than shavings.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

my barn has hog fuel as our outdoor footing, I do prefer sand because it doesn't blow as much but I don't notice a difference as far as traction, grip etc go and haven't had a problem with large bits of wood though it sounds like what you're describing is courser. Could you do a walk around pull out any pieces that worry you?


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I should think it would be fine.

Better than shavings for a surface is bark clippings from where they strip it off the timber before milling. It is relatively dust free until it breaks down, which takes some time, gives excellent footing and a good cushioning.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

It's fine, but I personally don't like that for footing. A barn I ride at has them and they have had to replace their footing after only 2 years. The wood chips also get frosty/icey in the winter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks guys! I feel so much better now. I'll go around and pull out the big spear-like pieces and not worry about the rest.

gypsygirl-thankfully this is southern AZ so we don't get snow and very very rarely get frost!


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

You could talk to the boarder about it.
I would not have wood chips in my arena. It could hurt our horses, and when you fall it wouldn't be any prettier.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Apparently, wood chips have good traction for jumping. I never expected that! Other softer wood footings like hog fuel is too slippery. Here is the article, its about halfway down the page called "In Search of the Perfect Footing"

The Green Horse - April 2008

There was a reiner, dressage rider, and jumper that they interviewed. Here was the jumper:

"*Marla:* A properly designed and maintained grass ring with the right shoe studs [special studs, or caulks that are screwed into the horses shoes for events] is the best, but not practical. The best outdoor surface seems to be a mix of utility sand (slightly larger than beach sand) and small wood chips or another amendment that holds water, holds the sand together a little and provides some cushion. Hogfuel or other majority wood type footing is too slippery for jumping, especially when wet."


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We tried wood chips once and they weren't a great success as they very quickly rotted and went dusty


----------

